# Airbus A-380 cockpit virtual overview



## seesul (Feb 21, 2008)

Airbus A380 - cockpit | p a n o r e p o r t a g e | g i l l e s v i d a l

Enjoy!


----------



## seesul (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, Pisis already posted it few days ago...
Could any mod delete my thread?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nope 

Its all good Seesul


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Nope
> 
> Its all good Seesul



think i´m getting old


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

We've all done it. I usually do it after a few beers.


----------



## seesul (Feb 25, 2008)

I never touch my PC after a few beers...I either go to dance or to sleep


----------

